# Sight tools



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Can anyone suggest a good universal sight tool? I think I might just buy one if I can't find a cheaper way to have my sights changed out on a few handguns. I recently had a set of sights on a 1911 changed, which cost me $30, and now I need to get a rear sight changed on my Kahr. Kahr will charge $40 to change the sight for me if I send them the slide, plus I'll have to pay shipping. I'm probably going to want to change the 1911's sights again because I really don't like the ones on it. I'm also looking at changing to trijicon sights on an M&P which will be at least another $30, so I"m thinking that spending $100-150 on a tool to change them all will make sense in the long run.

I found a B&J machine tool online for $130 and I also found a Kaiser tool for around $140. Meprolight makes one too, but that is over $400. Any other suggestions or reviews on the ones I've mentioned would be great.


----------

